# Smoked BBQ Ribs



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am looking for a good recipe for smoked BBQ ribs, pork or beef. Hoping to find one from someone who actually makes their own and has a tested and tried recipe.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I make my own and they are certainly tasty. I use a rub...homemade and ingredients vary. Smoke and Spice has several recipes for rub. Smoke for 4-5 hours with hickory, cherry, and jack daniels (oak cask chips) wood. Last hour or two...put some BBQ sauce on each half hour or so. Sauce can be boughten or homemade. :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

my sauce starts out with molasses and honey. Through in some spices to taste along with meat seasoning. A little bit of liquid smoke and mustard.

I mix up all of my own seasoning as well. Including the spices. You can increase or decrease the peppers to your own taste.

I just made 3 gallons to give away for Christmas.

Throw the ribs in the smoker for 8 hours and let them season. Finish off the last hour with a temp of about 275 and soak with the sauce.

It's an all day affair. So get lots of beer. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mossy I have made great BBQ ribs in my Masterbuilt.My family says they are as good or better than any they have ever eaten.I don't have time right now to list the procedures.Will give you more info tomorrow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK....here is what I do for ribs....

First....any meat smoked,except sausage should be brined to keep it from drying out since you are going to leave it in for a long period.It won't be salty.This includes....ribs,fish,PC,chicken,turkey,goose duck,pork butt,etc.

Use this simple brine for ribs and chicken.I put them in for 2-3 hours.

1/2 gal water
1/4 cup salt
1/4 C brown sugar
4 Tbs. paprika
2 Tbs. garlic powder

All that paprika gives them a nice reddish color.

Before you put them in.....make sure you take off the silverskin.use a table knife and paper towel to peel it off.

Now mix a rub.....I use a simple Memphis rub.....
4 tsp. paprika
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. onion powder 
2 tsp blk pepper
2 tsp parsley

Dry the ribs off with a paper towel and sprinkle on a good amount on both sides.If you like them spicy.....add 2 tsp chilli powder and some red pepper.

Now for the smoker......fill the water pan about half full with water or apple juice.Make sure you put tin foil completely around the pan to make it easy to clean.

Put the ribs on the racks.It is better not to overload the racks.....keep the meat in the center....the edges of the racks will dry out more.Put in 2-3 OUNCES of wood.That's not much.2 pieces that are maybe 2X3 inches.But this smoker is so efficient that little smoke escapes.....compared to my old round brinkman.Leave the wood shute out an inch or so to get a draft.

Turn the smoker on.....set the temp at 225 deg. and 5 hours.After 2 hours turn the meat over.1 more hour.Wrap the meat in tinfoil for 1 more hour.Called the "Texas Crutch."Now brush the meat with your favorite BBQ sauce....ours is Sweet Baby Ray's.Leave in 1 more hour....5 total.Should be done.All depends on how done you want them.If they seem to need more heat.turn up the temp to 250 the last hour......this is for spare ribs which are a little tougher than babybacks or country style.I shorten the time on those to 4 hours.

You will have to make them a few times to get the seasoning right for your tastes and how high and long to leave them in.Also how much wood to put in.Theses will be done.lightly smoked and scrumptous.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Ken,

Thanks for the recipe, but its too early in the morning to be getting that hungry.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Ken, very much appreciated. We will see if I have time, but hopefully Sunday I will give this a try !!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken... I got picked up a smoker at Bass Pro (Great Outdoors 36" gas) and I am new to smoking foods. I def. want to try ribs and your recipe sounds awesome. (In fact, I looked at the ribs last night at the store!!!)

But I was wondering??? Doesn't a brine usually have salt in it or am I missing something???

Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup....added the salt above.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken,

Thanks!! Your recipe was awesome!!! The only thing different that I did was left out the BBQ sauce.

While I was smoking the ribs, I also smoked the goose that I got on Sat.

I breasted out the goose, put sweet Italian sausage between the breasts. I then tied the breasts together with cotton string.

My neighbor smelled it and asked if I would "share" with them!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good for you.....your goose sounds interesting.How was it?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

It was/is pretty good. That's what I brought for lunch today.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I forgot to post on here that we did make up Ken W's BB Ribs and they were excellent, it is a must try recipe..... Thanks Ken :beer:

Today we are trying smoked prime rib. Sure hope it works, I would hate to wreck prime rib. Then again, can you wreck prime rib? :huh:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Cook it too long. If it ain't med rare, it's over done.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is true, a well done prime rib would suck. If that happens I would skip supper, cut it into chunks and make up some chili. That would be very expensive chili !!!


----------

